# كيفيه ازاله ورنيش الفرن من سطح نحاس؟



## موكه (24 أكتوبر 2010)

كيفيه ازاله ورنيش الفرن من سطح نحاس؟
ارجو افادتنا بالمواد المطلوبه


----------

